# Ein perfekter Tag



## nordman (3. Juni 2007)

*Ein perfekter Tag


*Die letzten Tage hatte ich ein paar Rückschläge beim Angeln zu verzeichnen. Einer wirklich großen Forelle gelang es, den Haken wieder abzuschütteln, der Fisch hatte sicher jenseits der 2 Kilo auf den Rippen, das war wirklich frustrierend.

Also suchte ich den schnellen Erfolg zum Wiederaufbau meines anglerischen Selbsbewußtseins. Es gibt hier einen kleinen Bach, der voll mit allerdings auch kleinen Forellen ist. Aber das kam mir gerade recht, mit Ultralight Ausrüstung und kleinen Wobblern bewaffnet ging ich ans Werk.

http://img167.*ih.us/img167/1082/a2qr9.jpg

Und es funktionierte, teilweise bekam ich mit jedem Wurf einen Biss. Wunderschön gezeichnete Bachforellen kamen dabei zum Vorschein, die größten lagen bei 30cm.

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/3390/a1tw3.jpg

Die kleineren durften selbstverständlich wieder schwimmen, aber diese hier bekam von mir die Einladung zum Abendessen:

http://img519.*ih.us/img519/9828/f2za1.jpg

Selbst, wenn ich nichts gefangen hätte, die Landschaft um moich herum, die aus einem Märchenbuch entsprungen zu sein schien, hätte für alles entschädigt.

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/4770/f1dw2.jpg

Damit war mein Selbstbewußtsein wieder aufgebaut, und ich konnte mich wieder auf die "grossen" Aufgaben konzentrieren. Die großen Forellen hatte ich in einem kleinen See entdeckt, in dem sie jede Nacht gegen Mitternacht auf die Jagd nach kleinen Stichlingen gingen.

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/1397/f3yv0.jpg

Das bedeutete, daß kleine Köder den Erfolg bringen würden, am besten solche, die dort noch nicht eingesetzt wurden. Daher versuchte ich es auch hier mit einem kleinen Wobbler, ein Rapala Fat rap in der kleinsten Ausführung sollte die Entscheidung bringen.

ich ließ mich an einer Stelle nieder, an der ich wiederholt eine große Forelle beim rauben beobachtet hatte, doch an diesem Abend war es sehr still. Das war derart intensiv, diese unberührte Natur, das Fehlen jeglicher Zivilisationsgeräusche, dafuer eine Geräuschkulisse, wie sie der Mitteleurøpäer kaum kennt. Auerhühner, Schnepfen, und etliche Vögel, die ich gar nicht einordnen konnte, dazu ein Luchs. Das war beeindruckend. Vollkommen windstill, leichter Nebel über der Seeseite mit dem moorigen Ufer.

  Ich hatte schon eine Weile gewartet, als ich rechts von mir aus dem Augenwinkel einen Ring an der Oberfläche sah. Bei genauerem Hinsehen sah ich an gleicher Stelle auch einen Schwall, der auf einen größeren Fisch hindeutete. Sofort schlich ich so nah wie möglich an die Stelle heran, sah noch einen Ring 2 Meter weiter und warf den Wobbler genau in die Richtung, in die der Fisch zog. Der Biß kam sofort, doch nach 3 Schlägen in der Rute war der Fisch schon wieder weg, ich fluchte. 

komischerweise fühlte der Fisch sich auch gar nicht mal so groß an, ich warf erneut in die gleiche Richtung, ohne zu erwarten, daß der Fisch nochmal beißen würde. 

Das tat er auch nicht, sondern ein anderer, größerer Fisch, es gab einen dumpfen Schlag in der Rute, und dann ging die Post ab! Ich drillte den Fisch besonders behutsam, denn ich wollte ihn auf keinen Fall schon wieder verlieren. Diesmal sollte alles gut gehen, und ich hatte das bessere Ende für mich.#6

http://img411.*ih.us/img411/3450/f4za9.jpg

http://img106.*ih.us/img106/6369/a3qh5.jpg

Hier nochmal mit dem Größenvergleich zum Fisch aus dem Bach vom Abend zuvor:

http://img526.*ih.us/img526/2944/f5ah4.jpg

Alles war perfekt aufgegangen. Das war eine so intensive Angelnacht, wie ich sie nur aus den Anfängen meiner Anglerkarriere kenne, fernab jeglicher Routine. 

Auf dem Heimweg gab es zur Belohnung noch einen beeindruckenden Sonnenaufgang.

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/3752/f6mv7.jpg

Das war ein kleines, greifbares Stückchen Lebensglück.
​


----------



## porscher (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

Es ist fast unfassbar! Was für Wahnsinnsbilder! Wenn man sowas sieht dann merkt man(n),dass man noch lebt! DANKE


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

Gratulation Hein, schönes Angeln, schöner Bericht und Hammer Bilder!


----------



## nordman (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

ja dirk, jetzt verstehst du vielleicht meine vorlieben beim angeln.


----------



## bacalo (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

Hallo Nordman,


"""Das war ein kleines, greifbares Stückchen Lebensglück."""

Sehr löbliche Philosophie#6, 
Danke für das berichten und einstellen der Pic´s.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## The Ghost (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

Toller Bericht mit wunderbaren Fotos! #6 #6 Da haste ja ne wirklich traumhafte Umgebung für deine Angeltouren.:l


mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## mot67 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

viel schöner kann die welt nicht sein :k
einfach klasse #6


----------



## HD4ever (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

wunderschöne Fotos ... einfach zum verlieben .... #6


----------



## Mendener (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

|schild-g das du in solch einer schönen Gegend Angeln kannst ...


----------



## SteinbitIII (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

Glückwunsch Nordman!
Echt schöne Bilder, die Du uns da gemacht hast! Habe auch mal auf "Bleke" (richtig geschrieben???) gefischt, aber das ist ja schon eine kapitale "Bachforelle"#6!!!
Danke !!!


----------



## rob (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

petri nordman!
super schöne bilder und ein mit herz geschriebener bericht!
vielen dank dafür!
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## nordman (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Habe auch mal auf *"Bleke"* (richtig geschrieben???) gefischt, aber das ist ja schon eine kapitale "Bachforelle"#6!!!
> Danke !!!



Bleke?;+ den ausdruck hab ich noch nie gehørt...
forelle heisst auf norwegisch je nach region ørret oder aure, die bachforelle bekkeørret oder bekkeaure.

aber du hast recht, die forelle war wirklich kapital, die einheimischen haben wirklich grosse augen gemacht.|supergri


----------



## SteinbitIII (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

Hallo Nordman!
Guck mal hier http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleke 
Ein Norweger hat mir mal erzählt, daß es sich bei dieser Fischart um eine kleinwüchsige Salmonidenart handelt......
Vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch....
Gruß Steinbit#h


----------



## Beifänger (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

hei nordman,

utrolig fin rapport, gratulerer! #6


Tusen takk!


----------



## nordman (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Hallo Nordman!
> Guck mal hier http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleke
> Ein Norweger hat mir mal erzählt, daß es sich bei dieser Fischart um eine kleinwüchsige Salmonidenart handelt......
> Vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch....
> Gruß Steinbit#h



schau mal an, hatte ich noch nicht von gehørt. ist aber keine forelle, sondern ein kleinwuechsiger lachs. obwohl ich auch weiss, dass es im namsen lachse gibt, die kleinwuechsig bleiben und nicht ins meer ziehen.
aber hier ist es keine bleke, sondern ørret.


----------



## Fröya (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

Immer wieder schön anzusehen! |rolleyes
Aber lass bitte die grossen Mädels noch für mich drin!
Such lieber nach den besten Stellen für den Hummer-Fang!!!


----------



## nordman (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

und noch so eine forelle:

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/7263/forellerf0.jpg

|supergri#6


----------



## zanderzahn (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

...das kommt einem märchen gleich - unglaubliche landschaft, bilder wie auch geschichte absolut gelungen und kaum zu toppen - GLÜCKWUNSCH|wavey:


----------



## Matzinger (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Hallo Nordman!
> Guck mal hier http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleke
> Ein Norweger hat mir mal erzählt, daß es sich bei dieser Fischart um eine kleinwüchsige Salmonidenart handelt......
> Vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch....
> Gruß Steinbit#h



Es ist ein kleinwüchsiger Binnenlachs, der ausschließlich im Byglandsfjord (ca. 50km nördlich von Kristiansand) vorkommt. Habe einen von ca. 15 cm gefangen


----------



## SteinbitIII (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ein perfekter Tag*

@Matzinger: Richtig, da die Ecke habe ich auch gefischt und diese kleinwüchsigen Forellen gefangen! Hab mir das auch schon gedacht, bzw. steht ja geschrieben, daß es eine regionale Fischart ist! Danke für den Hinweis|wavey:


----------

